# [résolu] adobe-flash ne marche pas (soit disant pas à jour)

## noobux

Voir la soluce au dernier poste  :Wink:  .

Salut à tous  :Very Happy: , ce problème est certainement très facile à résoudre mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution avec la doc et deux-trois topic que j'ai détérré (on se moque pas !), je suis un peu honteux de poster ça ici ^^.

J'ai fait un emerge adobe-flash après avoir fait un emerge --sync pour pouvoir regarder des videos mais après téléchargement, quand je vais sur youtube ou google videos un message s'affiche et me dit que ma version de flash-player n'est pas à jour et qu'il faut que je la télécharger sur le site d'adobe alors que j'ai bien ait un emerge --sync avant ! J'ai aussi fait un update world mais ça n'a rien changé, j'ai la version 10.3.181.14-r1 de adobe-flash et la version 1.3.0 de nspluginwrapper, j'ai aussi oublié de le dire, j'ai une architecture 64 bits (profile multilib il me semble).

Donc voilà je ne sais pas comment régler ce problème vu que je crois déjà avoir la dernière version.Last edited by noobux on Fri Jun 03, 2011 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne sais pas trop, j'ai la même version de fash que toi et tout marche, en 64 bits aussi. Par contre, j'ai nspluginwrapper-1.4.0-r1 et firefox-4.0.1-r1. Après, les soucis sont fréquents avec flash 64bits sous linux donc bon...

Edit : on sait jamais, tu as essayé de fermer firefox après l'installation et de le relancer?

----------

## barul

Personnellement, adobe-flash >10.2.x merde à mort. J'ai gardé la version 10.2 de portage, c'est la seule qui fonctionne à peu près bien.

----------

## noobux

Re, désolé du retard je galerais pour mettre knetworkmanager, alors actuellement je n'ai que konqueror, peut-être que le problème vient de là en fait, je vais emerger firefox et retenter puis si ça marche pas je vais upgrader nspluginwrapper (même si on m'a dit que 1.4.0 marchait mal) ou tenter la version 10.2 d'adobe-flash. Sinon j'avais bien relancer konqueror après installation.

EDIT : Desolé si je met du temps à répondre mais c'est horriblement long d'émerger firefox (pas binaire)   :Very Happy:  . Déjà 1 heure qu'il compile ^^.Last edited by noobux on Fri Jun 03, 2011 4:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kevin57

Cr0k : j'ai eu beaucoup) de problème aussi, mais depuis quelque temps tout remarche. 

Cela dit, quand flash ne marche pas, on peut toujours visionner les vidéos de youtube en html5, plus d'infos ici : http://www.youtube.com/html5

----------

## noobux

Après 1 heure 10 de compilation acharné j'ai enfin firefox  :Very Happy:  (3.6) en effet ça fonctionne sous firefox (problème venant donc de konqueror), sujet résolu donc ^ je vais jeter un coup d'oeil à l'html 5 merci pour l'info !

@+ dans de nouvelles aventures ^^.

----------

## razer

L'alternative youtube à l'html5 (qui ne fonctionne pas sur toutes les videos), est flashvideoreplacer

Cette extension permet d'ouvrir les vidéos dans un player standalone (mplayer, vlc...)

Je dois être arriéré, mais je ne comprend pas bien l'intérêt d'incorporer des vidéos dans une page web, tout comme un lecteur pdf, quand une application effectue une bien meilleure lecture

----------

## barul

Bah l'html5 par défaut sur youtube ne fonctionne pas pour moi ; j'ai beau vouloir participer au test, dès que je cherche une vidéo pour ne vraiment avoir _que_ du WebM, je suis obligé de le sélectionner à la main dans les options de recherche.

----------

## guilc

Parce que le but de ce betatest html5 c'est d'utiliser la version html5 "quand c'est dispo". Si la vidéo n'a pas été transcodée en html5, tu bascules sur la version flash à défaut. Toutes les vidéos ne sont pas encore en html5 (ce qui demande de passer par l'étape transcodage pour chacune...)

----------

## barul

Oui, je me doute bien ; mais je pensais quand même que ça mettrait en premiers résultats les vidéos en html5, ça me semblait logique.

----------

